
Google now scraping GMail for your Amazon purchases - burningion
https://twitter.com/burningion/status/628730345584766976
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
This is not a new thing: their Inbox app automatically picks up my amazon
purchases and tracks its progress. The items show up with a picture of the
item inline as well, which I thought was a rather nice touch. It also picked
up emails from Eat24/Yelp and showed them with the restaurant's own photo of
the item I ordered, which is rather astonishing. Nice job, whoever implemented
that

~~~
Gustomaximus
It does this for Ebay and flights too. I quite like the Google Now updates
from this. That said the Now service seems to be stagnating. I've not seen any
improvements for a long time. I quite like my early experience with Cortana on
a new MS phone. Looking forward to the software wars on developing better PA
devices.

~~~
scribscrob
They just added the ability to hold down on words in any android app and get
information on the word. For example if you press and hold "chinese food" it
will pop up with yelp reviews of nearby places. This is not available on all
flavors of android IIRC.

------
greenyoda
It's not clear from the sketchy evidence provided that they're specifically
scraping GMail for your Amazon purchases. It might be that they're looking
into your GMail for search results in general. It would be interesting if that
user sent himself a message with the same search terms in it to see whether
the results are specific to emails from Amazon.

~~~
TD-Linux
No, they directly scrape. I've noticed this feature for over a year in Google
Now. They include the delivery time and status.

------
snowwrestler
Google is now _telling you_ that they have scraped your email for purchases.

